# UCM Motor



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Nextdream said:


> Hi,
> 
> i find it difficult to find an suitable motor for my conversion (Porsche 944) in the Netherlands. Question: has somebody experience withe a UQM motor?


Hi Next,

My experience has been limited to a quote for the large system (motor and controller). It was a year or two ago, but was $34,000. They are unwilling to sell to individuals, just companies and universities. From what I have heard and read about the product, it is very good. Just expensive and unavailable to most.

Regards,

major


----------



## Nextdream (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks major for the fast response. I did find a contact here. Let's see what it brings. Anyway: the price were you refer to is way out of my budget.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

The UQM system was $37k when I asked one year or so ago. We're working on a powerful AC system but it could take a while until we can start a larger scale production.

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...erformance-ac-motor-and-controller-42684.html

But if you are on a tight budget, you'll do better with a decent DC setup. There are already many Porsche conversions out there so there shouldn't be any bigger issues. Keep us updated on the project


----------



## Olaf-Lampe (Feb 24, 2010)

You could ask Eddy Hustinx from HEC-drives.nl for a Siemens motor or ask Martijn from allgreenvehicles for an offer about a complete UQM drivesystem incl. batteries.
Nice idea to convert a Porsche! Do you want to keep the transaxle gearbox or do you mount the motor in place of it?

-Olaf
thorr.eu


----------



## Nextdream (Jan 1, 2009)

I plan to keep the axle and gearbox. And AGV was the reason for my inquiry for the UQM. I am living only 20 minutes from them. But didn't find UQM experiences in the forum. I was planning for a decent DC conversion. Unfortunately there seem to be no suppliers for the ADC or WARP in Europe!! So what is left is to import the kit from USA. Other advises?


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Nextdream said:


> I plan to keep the axle and gearbox. And AGV was the reason for my inquiry for the UQM. I am living only 20 minutes from them. But didn't find UQM experiences in the forum. I was planning for a decent DC conversion. Unfortunately there seem to be no suppliers for the ADC or WARP in Europe!! So what is left is to import the kit from USA. Other advises?


Isn't UQM based in the US??

I have custom build high performance WarP and Kostov motors in stock. I'm located in Croatia, South Europe.


----------



## Olaf-Lampe (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Cro,
could you please resize the pictures?  
My screen is bulging dangerously 

I've read an announcement from evparts.com that they'll open a salespoint in europe. Don't know any details.
In Italy we have http://www.electro-vehicles.eu/shop/shop.asp? who sell mostly MES-DEA stuff but also has some DC Motors.

-Olaf


----------



## Nextdream (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: UQM Motor*

Looks good. Do you have a pricelist or could you make an offer including the shipping cost?


----------



## Nextdream (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: UQM Motor*

Visited AGV yesterday. And got a quick tour in their plant. They don't sell components with the argument that they don't want to be held responsible in case of accident with a car with their equipment in it. I think it's a professional company converting different cars and importing chinese ones. Ok this supplier is of my list. Who's next?


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: UQM Motor*



Nextdream said:


> Visited AGV yesterday. And got a quick tour in their plant. They don't sell components with the argument that they don't want to be held responsible in case of accident with a car with their equipment in it. I think it's a professional company converting different cars and importing chinese ones. Ok this supplier is of my list. Who's next?


Hi hextdream,

I saw the documentary a few days ago with AGV. I also asked them if they supply parts to diy-ers. 

Have you tried: 

http://www.electro-vehicles.eu/shop/browse.asp?cat=60&path=47,60&tipoprod=AC_Induction_Motors

I haven't ordered yet. I'm still restaurating the car. But if I don't find another better or cheaper supplier, I'm going for the MES-DEA 200-330W and the TIM600. Should be about 8k euro including vat. Not cheap, but it's the cheapest AC with that kind of power I can find, besides China. 

I'm a bit disapointed in the China drive train of David85. That looked promissing, but the inverter isn't smart enough to my taste. I'm not as skilled as David, so I want a bit more quality and support too.


----------



## scoobysmak (Apr 17, 2010)

I was also looking at the MES-DEA 200-330 for my project (I probably weigh in at 3800 Lbs). Is there any other AC option, that one for me I think was 13k USD. Should I just look at DC for the moment? From reading (can't believe everything I read but in this case I have no evidence to deny it) AC seems to be more effecient and has reg braking in most applications. I need hwy speed for 72 miles round trip. I figured with DC I would weigh in like a tank, even with AC I would be heavy but not quite so bad.

My real question boils down to this, for my first project I want to use a motor and controller "set". Once I have mastered this aspect of driving an EV then I can tinker with making my own stuff. For now the MES-DEA option looks like the most powerful set I can get at this moment (I would like to stay under the 8k USD for both the motor and controller so I can afford to buy batteries). 

I hate to buy stuff and knowingly later change it but I really wonder if the cost of the AC stuff will drop in price. At this moment I almost feel to buy a decent DC setup and get a vehicle running and convert it to AC later. 

Any recommendations on an AC or DC setup that could push 3800 Lbs up hills and not burn up (at this moment I am in Eastern TN).


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

scoobysmak said:


> Any recommendations on an AC or DC setup that could push 3800 Lbs up hills and not burn up (at this moment I am in Eastern TN).


There are plenty DC suppliers in the states that can sell you this. But -like you said- they're heavy. A little less efficient, and have no regen. I guess the efficiency is somethin like 10-15% less, without the regen. Regen is only a serious efficiency gain, if you do a lot of city driving, or you need serious engine breaking in a hilly area.

The less efficiency could be compensated by more or larger batteries. But than again you'll get closer to the costs of an AC drive train. 

And an AC drive train gives you more info for 'free'. In moste cases you have to add some stuff to DC to get that info too. Like Watt consumption, and RPM's.

I personally find regen a must. Not just for the efficiency but especially for the breaking. Since I'm converting a 4x4. And I feel more confident with a complete AC set. DC has a serious risk issue with no rpm control.


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

scoobysmak said:


> I was also looking at the MES-DEA 200-330 for my project (I probably weigh in at 3800 Lbs). Is there any other AC option, that one for me I think was 13k USD. Should I just look at DC for the moment? From reading (can't believe everything I read but in this case I have no evidence to deny it) AC seems to be more effecient and has reg braking in most applications. I need hwy speed for 72 miles round trip. I figured with DC I would weigh in like a tank, even with AC I would be heavy but not quite so bad.
> 
> My real question boils down to this, for my first project I want to use a motor and controller "set". Once I have mastered this aspect of driving an EV then I can tinker with making my own stuff. For now the MES-DEA option looks like the most powerful set I can get at this moment (I would like to stay under the 8k USD for both the motor and controller so I can afford to buy batteries).
> 
> ...


scoobysmak -- I'm struggling with the same dilemma, and I am (ideally) wanting to spend about the same costs. I've been doing an analysis of the AC systems that I can find. Visit:

http://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog/2010/04/plug-bug-ev-ac-drive-motor-controller-selection/

I was strongly leaning towards the MES-DEA 200-330, but it is $12k+ from MetricMind. I contacted Canadian EV and they said that the HPEV AC50 might work for me (I have it listed on my page above). It is much more affordable. The middle ground is the Azure Dynamics AC55 (around $8k), but it is heavy, spins most efficiently at low RPM (2000 continuous), and not as efficient (max 87% if I recall).

Have you calculated your power requirements to go up the hills in your area? I was figuring about 33kW to push my bug at 55MPH up a 5% grade. I'm not sure if that is correct.

Let me know if you have any more information to add to the pot.

--corbin


----------

